
World first for strange molecule - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8013343.stm
======
tdavis
I can't decide what is more amazing: that we can create molecules, that we can
_see_ them in their 18 micro-second life, or that some guy predicted this
particular one in 1934. Maybe it's just me, but I'm still impressed by the
crazy crap we as human beings are capable of.

